# Supprimer les jeux sur Nano 3G



## darkbeno (22 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,  

Y a t il quelqu un qui sait comment je pourrais supprimer les jeux pré installés sur l'ipod ?  En effet, ça prend de la place, et comme je n'y trouve pas grand intérêt..... 

MERCI !


----------



## Gwen (22 Mai 2008)

Ces jeux ne peuvent pas êtres supprimés, ils fonts partis du système et ne prennent vraiment que très peu de place qui de tout de façon ne pourrais pas être réallouer a autre chose.


----------

